# the naughty step!!! who's next to be on it?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

don't know how folks feel about it as a topic, but lets put peeps that are bad on here on the naughty step for being rude dumb or just a knob. this could be another today i did topic but for planks.

so who is first on the step? and no dont say you Gazz derrrrr so predictable


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*is predictive*

HAS HAS HAS to be Gazzer - 46 minutes1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> *is predictive*
> 
> HAS HAS HAS to be Gazzer - 46 minutes1


you will go over my knee and get a spanking if you keep on xxx joking of course salls............am not that brave


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gazzer its you ,how do you spell promoted? and it isnt how you have in your sig


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer wrote:
blackpoolfc wrote:
wja96 wrote:
If the fire extinguisher had hit someone the body armour wouldn't have been any use at all. Most of the purpose for wearing it appears to be intimidation. There is no requirement for that level of PPE to be so routinely deployed.

yes it would have killed them

as far as no req for amount of kit its not dixon of dock green any more
bud dont get stroppy.........don't forget he pays you wages aslso and yes that is a pi55 take comment lol

get back on the naughty step

fuck fuck fuck..........ok its me on the step!!!!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

or ill use my magic wand or marker on you take your pick


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> or ill use my magic wand or marker on you take your pick


hey bud, am afriad pricks are country wide and in your job will meet a new bunch every day i am sure......rhino skin our uk cops have. still a northern footing monkey but me wuvs you bud xxx


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

right gaz my old mate stay on the step , and also 1000 lines i must not be cheeky [ive seen you sig :lol: ]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > or ill use my magic wand or marker on you take your pick
> ...


is you shandy going flat or is there not enough lemonade in it ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


hark at him is you shandy???? pot kettle lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> hey bud, am afriad pricks are country wide and in your job will meet a new bunch every day i am sure......rhino skin our uk cops have. still a northern footing monkey but me wuvs you bud xxx


I think that we come into contact with a few on this forum (pricks) without even stepping outside especially after reading some of the other topics


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Heeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my arse is safe!!!!

SEE - TOLD you it would be you!!!

*pokes tongue out and runs away shimmeying said botty*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Heeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my arse is safe!!!!
> 
> SEE - TOLD you it would be you!!!
> 
> *pokes tongue out and runs away shimmeying said botty*


and a lovely botty too sal xx

Jim i have on occasion been one of those pricks m8 lol............hand up guilty lol

havn't finished with you yet sal so don't go to far!!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gaz are you still on the naughty step

me thinks you are going to be on there a while

are you still off the ****


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> gaz are you still on the naughty step
> 
> me thinks you are going to be on there a while
> 
> are you still off the ****


wanker.......recall txt other night you put yaself on step lol.........yeah still off cigs but now have an addiction to sals arse and havn't even seen a pic yet!!! last one i saw bent over had a weird hair brush effect on it......more liker a hand brush lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

wanker your to kind been called worse

text you before


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> wanker your to kind been called worse
> 
> text you before


yes i know as plod you get called worse m8.....just didn't want you to feel left out if i was nice and pleasant lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

What mental arse fucking topic is this now Gaz! Have you had your balls put in a sling again by the powers that be???


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> What mental arse fucking topic is this now Gaz! Have you had your balls put in a sling again by the powers that be???


nah m8....i was bored as usual with no one to row with since you hardly ever come on here m8ee xxx


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > What mental arse fucking topic is this now Gaz! Have you had your balls put in a sling again by the powers that be???
> ...


 Well I is back! So lets have it!! U ok Gaz?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i am good m8 thanks, works busy as tt's gone and i'm off the cigs!!! hows life in ocean land bud?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fcked up as usual matey, but nothing new there. Been busy with the business and life in general mate. Hope all is well in Gaz land


----------

